# Cleaning painted lable



## SNDMN59 (Jan 23, 2009)

What is the best way to clean painted lable soda bottles , especially the outside as not 
 hurting the lable ?  Have had good luck on older bottles , but starting to get a few painted lables.

                                                                                       SNDMN59
                                                                                                                                                                                                                     [8|]


----------



## digger mcdirt (Jan 29, 2009)

Well I have tried everything over 30 years but I think Bar Keppers Friend is best. I sprinkle it on and use a soft tooth brush and scrub away most come out mint. But if it's a true painted label and not a ACL then it might fade it some. There is a difference in ACL nad Painted label. bob


----------



## digger mcdirt (Jan 29, 2009)

Mind is faster than finger "Bar Keepers Friend" bob


----------

